# Ovation Sync vs Troxel Intrepid



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

if you want to buy online that is fine but before you buy a helmet online find one to try on


the ovation and the troxel fit 2 very different head shapes, find a friend, find a store just make sure to find somewhere to try them each on because the more comfortable your helmet is the more you will wear it.

I have the ovation deluxe schooler, got it for $75 I think and on my head it's super comfortable, my wife really likes her $40 troxel because it fits her head better


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought the troxel intrepid and i really love it  Super light and comfy


----------

